
Perfectionism Is Increasing Over Time (APA Study) [pdf] - Dowwie
https://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/bul-bul0000138.pdf
======
Ancalagon
In general I think I would agree from my own anecdotal evidence. However, I
actually think a lot of the cultural causes revealed in the paper have a
polarizing effect such that more kids want perfectionism and more kids stop
caring altogether. I feel that fewer kids take the middle road of just having
one aspect of their lives that they consider of utmost importance, and instead
more are either tacking on yet another activity at the end of the school day,
or giving up and playing video games all day.

